# Has anyone tried Prai Beauty?



## mcharles (Feb 11, 2006)

They have been featured on ShopNBC this weekend. I bought some things because I am ADDICTED to trying new skincare and makeup products! Not cheap, but they had some specials. They claim they are the only ones in the world with a patent to use something from the Prai root, which is their magic ingredient.

Anyone have the scoop? :icon_conf


----------



## missie (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi mcharles, Well! I am in Australia and we've had Prai since August 2003 on our own shopping channel and I used it almost exclusively for nearly 2 years and liked it a lot! Not all of their products though..... some just sat on my skin( though I am oily/combo) and were not working but some were terrific.

Ones I loved include the Vitamin duo that you mix together and apply (in the twin navy blue bottles) and I liked the Silk range ....though I found the Silk eye Souffle always stung my eyes... whereas their Radiant Eye repair ( silicon based) was great and I repurchased that several times. I loved the Radiant skin therapy serum... and the matching body serum as well. I used all of the different ranges at differnt times, the Radiant, The Silk and the Vitamin C range ( Vit c range was too occlusive for me altogether) . The one I really did NOT like was Take 5 which is a "temporary wrinkle free" thing with Relaxaderm. It had a cold feeling that was murder too near my eyes and did not make anything look better...even temporarily. It was probably the only one I sent back pretty well immediately.

Ask away if you have any ones you are interested in particular in .... as I said I used them all over that time.

I have gone on to other things ( well, hell... I got bored!) since but I do think its quite a nice line. It is definitely heavy on the perfume (which didnt bother me) .... it has almost a unique bubble gum like smell, that you would either like or loathe. I liked it but my mother hated it! I liked their hair care even... ooh and their perfume "Scent of a woman" .... loved that!

Oh dear.. Cathy Kangas is coming out this week and they have shows on for 3 days .... hope I dont start getting "clucky" over Prai again! hehe... Very persuasive these shows arent they?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to MUT! Sorry, never heard of this company.


----------



## mcharles (Feb 20, 2006)

:icon_smil Hello Missie,

Thanks for the scoop! I ordered several Prai items and they should be here this week. I got a kit that has the Deep Cleansing Foam, Toner, Pure Prai, Silk Structure Plus, the 2-piece Vitamin Complex, Intensive C Face, and the Scent of a Women purfume.

I also got a set that has the Radiant Day Caviar, Radiant Eye Repair, and the Radiant Skin Repair Caviar; and a set that has Ageless Eyes, Ageless Throat &amp; DÃ©colletage Creme and Ageless Lip Line Filler. I know what you mean about getting bored! My skin has never looked better lately, and here I am ordering different products because I can't resist trying! These shows are SO-O convincing indeed! I have been using Rodan and Fields Reverse line and a Clarisonic brush (which I use with the Clarisonic clenser). This has made the most difference of anything I have ever tried on my skin. I still use my Isomers anti-aging serums and cremes and it all works together great. But who knows, something in the Prai line may become a product I can't live without. If not, I'll just try it and send it back!

Thanks again for the info! I'll post when I get my stuff and give it a try.


----------



## missie (Feb 21, 2006)

Ooh you have bought quite a selection!! Good for you! I really love the Prai toner... it smells beautiful, non drying, no alcohol.. and the ageless Throat and Decolletage cream is just gorgeous, I have repurchased that one a couple of times since and will keep using it. Pure Prai is quite nice too.... its a very thin ( but silicony textured) serum and I liked that one but found I used it up way too quickly. You are lucky you got it in a pack. That's the go... get a pack... individual pricing is silly. You can tell ME something about the Ageless eyes ( for dark circles) as that is only being launched tomorrow here in Aust so you will know all about it first!

That's the thing with TV shopping channels ... that 30 day money back thing.. it makes things so tempting and it is worth giving them a go because you can send them back and you can try so much more than a small sachet sample...and really know if it will suit you or not.

I am using Elizabeth Grant and Liz Earle at the moment ( yeah from the same place!) and am enjoying them for a change.....both very different but both have their good and bad points... but Prai will always be somewhere in my cupboard ( I have so much!) anyway.

Take care and love to hear how you go! Missie


----------



## alwaysin (Nov 22, 2012)

mcharles:  So have you tried the Prai products you purchased and if so, how were they?  I am now in the same position as you as I want to check out the line.

You stated you had been using Isomers anti-aging serums and cremes - could you tell me which ones of those you loved.

Thanks so much.  I have not been able to find a line that I am happy with.


----------



## rosalyhudson (Nov 27, 2012)

I never know what it is? But after I read here, I should think about it for use.


----------



## JulieMoosey (Feb 27, 2013)

Having watched QVC I was tempted to buy Prai, but it has many parabens in, which always puts me off  &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(link removed)


----------



## pjeans3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have tried a number of the Prai products.  The radiant eye caviar is absolutely terrific.  I have been using it for almost 2 years.  I used to be able to get it one HSN for $5 a jar.  Now when I went to re-order it the cost is up to $25.  Talk about a price increase???   But since I love it so much I will continue to get it, but finding is now the problem, it took 3 days to finally find a spot to get some.  The other products I really like and use all the time are the radiant caviar body serum and face serum.  So I am on board with the product, I just wish it were easier to find.


----------



## Terry North (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been using Prai for over 13 years and I love it! I did try many others prior to using Prai, but this is by far the best! I am 60 years old and even tho I have nice skin, Prai gives it a more even ness to it, and brightens it and makes me look 15+ years younger. I am complimented all the time. You will love it!


----------



## SunnyBlaze (Mar 2, 2015)

I just received my first HSN order of Prai. I am still trying to figure out what's what. The one thing I noticed right away was that my skin has a 'tacky' feel... not sure if this will be absorbed into the skin. Like I said, it's my first day with new stuff. Glad I found this site!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I've never tried Prai before so interested in hearing about this. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Edye (Sep 6, 2016)

here are the ingredients for their Sleeping Cream, I see too many chemicals that I wouldn't put on my face.

Always check the ingredients before buying lotions.

PRAI Pure Prai Sleeping Creme -1floz
Ingredients: Water (Aqua/Eau), Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Dimethicone, Glycerin, Isononyl Isononanoate, Butylene Glycol, Stearyl Olivate, Pentaerythrityl Distearate, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Tridecyl Trimellitate, Sodium Hyaluronate, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Spent Grain Wax, ButyrospermumParkii (Shea Butter) Extract, Stearyl Dimethicone, Cetyl Hydroxyethylcellulose, Cetyl Alcohol, Zingiber Cassumunar Root Oil, Octyldecyl Oleate, Ethylene/Propylene/Styrene Copolymer, Butylene/Ethylene/Styrene Copolymer, Octadecene, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Xanthan Gum, Caprylyl Glycol, 1,2-Hexanediol, Tropolone, Phenoxyethanol, Amyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Salicylate, Citronellol, Hexyl Cinnnamal, Geraniol, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Limonene, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Fragrance (Parfum).


----------

